# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Meklēju С1-1

## jtupulis

Meklēju С1-1

Apraksts http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/00/prib/eo7.html

Darba vai atjaunojamā stāvoklī

----------


## Didzis

Ja nav noslēpums, kādam nolūkam? Ir man kolekcijā tāds aparāts vēl zem ЭО-7 nosaukuma. Viens no pirmajiem krievu oscilogrāfiem.

----------


## flybackmaster

Ir pāris C1-68

----------


## korium

Man arī viens apbružāts eksemplārs pieliekamajā iebāzts. Neatminos gan vai darba kārtībā.
Tiešām, kādam nolūkam tādu veterānu darbināt?

----------


## jtupulis

Vērtība absolūti nostaļģiska, ne praktiska  ::  Un nedaudz mācību.

Par pirmo: vecāki CFI strādāja un kad mani likt nebija kur, tad nosēdināja pie oscilogrāfa (tā to toreiz sauca) studentu mācību laboratorijā, ieslēdza un teica grozīt kloķus. Es arī grozīju. Atmiņas no bērnudārza / sākumskolas 70to gadu otrajā pusē man miglainas, bet izskatās, ka tieši pie C1-1 tiku sēdināts. Varbūt pie tā, jo tā vismazāk žēl būtu bijis  :: 

Attiecībā uz mācībām: ja nebūtu darba kārtībā, tad būtu interese piedarbināt un procesā kaut ko iemācīties. Tāpēc rakstīju, ka der atjaunojams. Pilnīgu vraku diezin, nav tā nostaļģija tik liela, lai kapitālai restaurācijai pietiktu entuziasma. Bet jāskatās. Pie elektronikas kā hobija atgriezos pirms dažiem gadiem ar domu brīvos brīžos savu mājas automātiku lodēt. To arī daru, bet brīžiem fantāzija visādus līkločus met. Pārsvarā uz instrumentiem. Lielākoties ne lietošanai, piemēram darba osciloskops man ir. Te daži apskatei https://photos.app.goo.gl/wPVGKO2nuHungBVg2 Vienu vidēja vecuma esmu piedarbinājis, laikam tagad uz kaut ko vecāku velk  ::

----------


## jtupulis

> Ir pāris C1-68


 Paldies, bet šoreiz interesē "vectēvs".

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ne īpaši sen Feisbukā tirgojās šāds, izskatās modelis SI-1.

----------


## jtupulis

Redzēju. Līdzīgs ir, varbūt modifikācija, būtu jāredz tuvāk un novisām pusēm. Kad pavaicāju, atzīmēja kā notirgotu.

----------


## Isegrim

Šajā piedāvājumā ir "*s*inhroskop *i*mpuļsnij". 
C1-1 ir ar 13 cm "trubu". Pašam tāds nav bijis, bet kāda nostaļģija pastāv; kopš radiopulciņa laikiem.

----------


## Didzis

Es jau arī,  pagājušā gadsimta septiņdesmitajos gados,  sāku ar oscilogrāfu C1-5 uz oktālajām lampām. Krievu laikos nopirkt oscilogrāfu, parasts mirstīgais, oficiāli nevarēja.  Neko, zemfrekvences pastiprinātājus un magnetofonus taisīt varēja, bet josla bija šaura. Lampu voltmetrs vēl saglabājies no tiem laikiem, bet oscilogrāfu gan savulaik apmainīju pret C1-55, jo vajadzēja divus starus un lai velk televīzijis videosignālu līdz 10Mhz. Zemfrekvences ģenerators ГЗ-33 bija aizlienēts un nenormāli liels. Tā uz galda bija problēma.

----------


## jtupulis

Paldies Kristapam, esmu ticis pie meklētā C1-1  ::

----------

